# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  50 лучших мыслей, когда-либо высказанных мужчинами.

## Irina

*50 ЛУЧШИХ ВЕЩЕЙ, КОГДА-ЛИБО СКАЗАННЫХ МУЖЧИНАМИ*




> 1. Я люблю работу, она очаровывает меня.Я могу сидеть и смотреть на неё часами.
> (с) Джером К. Джекер
> 2. Что если мир - иллюзия и ничего нет? Тогда я определенно переплатил за ковер. (с) Вуди Аллен
> 3. Доктор дает мне две недели жизни. Хорошо бы в августе.
> (с) Ронни Шейкс
> 4. Многие мужчины, влюбившись в ямочку на щеке, по ошибке женятся на всей девушке.
> (с) Стивен Ликок
> 5. Бокс - это дружеское кровоизлияние
> (с) Эмиль кроткий
> ...

----------

